# Stocks being manipulated



## gordon2007 (2 April 2007)

I often hear "this stock is being manipulated". Usually it is more in a sense of a particular sp not heading in a northerly direction. 

Below is an example.
https://www.aussiestockforums.com/forums/showpost.php?p=141299&postcount=248

Are stocks really manipulated? If they are being manipulated...who's doing it? Is there evidence of such manipulation? Is there some unwritten rule that the very powerful people can do this but the average joe is helpless to do anything about it?

Or is it all just folklore and an easy way out or excuse for a share price that didn't go the way one wanted it to go? Is it really just impatience and frustrations?


----------



## Wysiwyg (2 April 2007)

gordon2007 said:


> I often hear "this stock is being manipulated". Usually it is more in a sense of a particular sp not heading in a northerly direction.
> 
> Below is an example.
> https://www.aussiestockforums.com/forums/showpost.php?p=141299&postcount=248
> ...




Only if you see it as a negative ..... why not jump on for the ride or jump off if it is going no-where.

From av. joe...(not joe blow from the alamo either)


P.S.....a while ago I would have stuck it out (fundy mentality)


----------



## son of baglimit (2 April 2007)

NMS appears to have been a stock manipulated for some time now. after the rights issue and subsequent acquisitions and contracts won, instead of the SP moving up sharply as news arrived, the SP has instead simply stepped up and down very slowly, but overall in an upwards direction. and during this whole period there have been multiple large buys and sells, placed strategically within the depth to keep the SP within a fairly narrow band. this has been most noticeable while the SP stayed in the 50's during the last few months. only the last week or so has seen the large buys/sells disappear, allowing the SP to move according to demand of traders and investors, rather than 1 or more LARGE holders. suspicions have pointed at MBL doing the manipulation, but interestingly their holding announcement after the rights issue, and more recently after the subsea acq showed not 1 share had been bought or sold.

any thoughts from the experienced here?


----------



## gordon2007 (2 April 2007)

son of baglimit said:


> NMS appears to have been a stock manipulated for some time now.
> any thoughts from the experienced here?




Manipulated by who?
Is it fair to say something is being manipulated without any evidence? 

If I short a sp..am I then manipulating it? I think I am correct in assuming that manipulators are considered less then honourable? 

I'm not trying to get a list of stocks that appear to be manipulated. I'm after who or what exactly is manipulation of a share price.


----------



## gordon2007 (2 April 2007)

I can't help but to think that without any hard evidence of manipulation, it's really just an excuse that one uses to make themselves feel better for a price that has not gone the way they wanted it too. 

"Oh I would of made a lot of money had xyz not been manipulated." 

"this stock should be $1.50 by now but it's being manipulated and held down for whatever reason"

When instead perhaps it just didn't go up because the stock wasn't really worth it? Perhaps it was just a bad decision buying into it? Maybe it just didn't go up because the market is a fickle thing and doesn't always work the way people want it too?


----------



## mmmmining (2 April 2007)

Get over it, without manipulation, stock market would be dull. Investment would be like term deposit. There would be no profession called traders. Everybody were Warren Buffet. Ten baggers would never be heard in your lifetime....


----------



## chops_a_must (3 April 2007)

gordon2007 said:


> I often hear "this stock is being manipulated". Usually it is more in a sense of a particular sp not heading in a northerly direction.
> 
> Below is an example.
> https://www.aussiestockforums.com/forums/showpost.php?p=141299&postcount=248
> ...



Stocks can be manipulated to stop them going south as well... like in the case of NWE I believe.

If we knew the answer to your questions, it wouldn't be able to be done would it? "Invisible hands" and such...

But you do get suspicious when strange things happen in the depth, when multiple orders of huge volume change simultaneously from the same price to a new price all together at the one price again.

Are you honestly suggesting that it doesn't happen? Are you honestly suggesting that when you see a big sell order on the depth, when a buy order is hit and the sell order is then lifted after, that nothing strange is happening?


----------



## doctorj (3 April 2007)

How/why do you think NWE is being manipulated?


----------



## chops_a_must (3 April 2007)

doctorj said:


> How/why do you think NWE is being manipulated?




Because it is very undervalued. Massive sell orders have sat just above the at market price for weeks and moved with the SP without being filled. And when it showed weekness, the reverse was the case. So it is being kept within a very narrow band.

I don't think it is the most obvious example in terms of the ones I own however.


----------



## Freeballinginawetsuit (3 April 2007)

chops_a_must said:


> I don't think it is the most obvious example in terms of the ones I own however.





What, you have more getting manipulated Chops?, you unlucky bugger .


----------



## chops_a_must (3 April 2007)

Freeballinginawetsuit said:


> What, you have more getting manipulated Chops?, you unlucky bugger .



Lol!

I certainly don't take it as a negative.

MEL is the one I was referring to. Charts tell their own story. Tight ranges with very little downward movement are a good indication to me.


----------



## gordon2007 (3 April 2007)

Still nobody has been able to say who these people are that do this manipulation? What would be the driving force of keeping a sp down? Is it the same group of people who are in with the "smart money"? 

I'm not having a go at anyone but it really just seems like "manipulation" has been used for ages and yet nobody really knows who it is that instigates it. Yet it is an acceptable practise that one must just say "ok well manipulators won't let us have a win on this one". 

It's as if this term has been passed from generation to generation yet nobody really knows the true meaning of it. It's just accepted because our fathers told us so.


----------



## Broadside (3 April 2007)

it does happen, in small caps anyway, and yes on both the buy and sell side, either to prop the price or cap it...it was pretty blatant in INL about 6 months ago, every time it threatened to break out above 13-14 cents it would be smashed down by indiscriminate selling....the goal is often to accumulate as much as possible at a low price, sell a few to buy a few more


----------



## Wysiwyg (3 April 2007)

gordon2007 said:


> Still nobody has been able to say who these people are that do this manipulation? What would be the driving force of keeping a sp down? Is it the same group of people who are in with the "smart money"?
> 
> I'm not having a go at anyone but it really just seems like "manipulation" has been used for ages and yet nobody really knows who it is that instigates it. Yet it is an acceptable practise that one must just say "ok well manipulators won't let us have a win on this one".
> 
> It's as if this term has been passed from generation to generation yet nobody really knows the true meaning of it. It's just accepted because our fathers told us so.




The names of the traders are not available to the public.You could ring ASX/ASIC and request individuals names although that may be a privacy thing.


----------



## steven1234 (3 April 2007)

SLM looks like its being manipulated.  Small parcles have been sold throughout the past few days of 50 or so shares at a time....  It doesn't make sense.


----------



## happytown (3 April 2007)

gordon2007 said:


> Still nobody has been able to say who these people are that do this manipulation? What would be the driving force of keeping a sp down?




visit this thread, head of us hedge fund admitting to and describing reasons why and how re manipulation of stocks for gain

https://www.aussiestockforums.com/forums/showthread.php?t=6206

cheers


----------



## rub92me (3 April 2007)

Sure some big traders/investors can play with the shareprice sometimes, especially in stocks that trade in low volume (< $500k a day). But I also think some people have an overactive imagination, or see conspiracies because the shareprice doesn't move in the direction they want it to move.


----------



## Synergy (3 April 2007)

Only new to this but looks like something weird is going on with Burey Gold (BYR). The lowest sell price was undercut by nearly 10% today. And thats where it stayed.


----------



## nizar (3 April 2007)

Broadside said:


> it does happen, in small caps anyway, and yes on both the buy and sell side, either to prop the price or cap it...it was pretty blatant in INL about 6 months ago, every time it threatened to break out above 13-14 cents it would be smashed down by indiscriminate selling....the goal is often to accumulate as much as possible at a low price, sell a few to buy a few more




Agree I've seen this many times. SMM (late last year) and SBM (early last year) come to mind.

EVIDENCE is clear when you see very small parcels (odd numbers) go through repeatedly (usually <$1000 parcels thats a big giveaway).

Also - the opening price is ALWAYS manipulated, you see those big buys disappear right before the open.

NWE is being capped hard IMO, KB at S/S is responsible, he wanted to accumulate more before he informed his buddies over in HK, which is where he is now...


----------



## Little1 (3 April 2007)

https://www.aussiestockforums.com/forums/showpost.php?p=142024&postcount=65

I posted this under FMG today and since reading the above posts I remember seeing lots of parcels of 158 shares being traded. Now more suspicious.

Will work out a way to profit from this behavior.

  Re: FMG - Fortescue Metals 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Did anyone notice the seller with 11700 and the buyer for the same quantity with a 40c spread betwwen them today? Can anyone tell me what that was about?

I don't know if it was the same person with $200k trying to manipulate the market, but I'm awfully suspicious.


----------



## gordon2007 (3 April 2007)

happytown said:


> visit this thread, head of us hedge fund admitting to and describing reasons why and how re manipulation of stocks for gain
> 
> https://www.aussiestockforums.com/forums/showthread.php?t=6206
> 
> cheers




Bugga...video no longer available. Definitely some interesting thoughts though.


----------



## shinobi346 (3 April 2007)

Check thestreet dot com


----------

